# Additives Shelf Life?



## PPBart (Oct 25, 2009)

I've found some supplies that apparently were just stuck in a drawer and forgotten about for as long as a couple of years. Specifically -- small packages of potassium metabisulphite, potassium sorbate, gelatin fining, and a bottle of 100 Campden tablets.

None of the packages have an expiration date labelled. Are they safe to use, or should I just toss them?


----------



## surlees (Oct 25, 2009)

PPBart,

IMO I don't think I'd trust them. Two reasons: They are relatively inexpensive to re-purchase; and, you'll have too much investment in your must/wine to risk a bad batch of chemicals. If they don't work, you won't know it until your wine is spoiling.

Fred


----------



## MitchK (Oct 26, 2009)

I was also wondering about this as I'll have some of these chemicals left over from making wine this fall. I had planned on making one batch of wine, but now I'm working on my third. LOL. Should these chemicals be refrigerated or left at room temperature? Will they still be good in 6 months or one year?


----------



## smurfe (Oct 26, 2009)

Most dry chemicals will last a long time. I am still using some sulfites that are at least 5 years old. Most don't have an expiration date because they don't expire. Trust me, if a manufacturer or a retail re-packager thought they could sell you more product they would put that date on the package.


----------



## PPBart (Oct 26, 2009)

smurfe said:


> Most dry chemicals will last a long time. I am still using some sulfites that are at least 5 years old. Most don't have an expiration date because they don't expire. Trust me, if a manufacturer or a retail re-packager thought they could sell you more product they would put that date on the package.



Yes, I've thought of that, too. The C-tabs are still sealed in the bottle, so I'll use them. The metabisulphite has been opened, so I'll toss it. The other additives are in heat-sealed plastic baggies but I don't trust the plastic, so they're trash also.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 26, 2009)

metabisulphite is ok too, if not we won't use it ti preserve the wine


----------



## cbw (Oct 28, 2009)

k-met that's older than one year shouldn't be used in wine .... however, old k-met mixed at full strength is still an excellent sanitizer (or so I understand). But I agree ... stuff like that is cheap. Why chance it?


----------

